# Mk4 GTI top hatch spoiler wing install OE R32



## Gtiminar (Jan 6, 2009)

I found some pre painted top hatch spoiler R32 spoiler wings VW # 1j0 827 933 A 
for my Mk4 Golf GTI 1.8t. 
PG Performance has them for $99 already painted. Mine is grey but i think they only have R32 colors. 
Has anyone installed these? They told me they need to be glued or taped but there is no way that will hold. the wing is also a little bowed. 
Under the wing there are 2 screw holes ( plz feel free to comment on that!) 
Im thinking that if i drill hole and screw the wing in by opening the hatch and attaching the wing that way would be best but need some help and opinions on this. 
I looked for a DIY but couldnt find anything wich is wierd because there is DIY for just about everything immaginable for mk4 GTI's.


----------



## cbcoza (Dec 9, 2010)

I would like to know the same, also need to get this done.


----------



## Gtiminar (Jan 6, 2009)

i spoke with Tim at PG Performance and he spoke with his parts manager and he said that the wing, side skirts and other mods always get glued on. He told me not to drill but there is no way that this R32 OEM will stay on my mk4 1.8t. On the back of my wing there are holes for screws wich look like they drill threw the top hatch and mount it. Im taking it in to a body shop to have pro- done. I will find out more and let you know. 
Im sure there are alotof ppl that have put on spoilers on the mk4 golfs but i have not found any post or additional info about the install.


----------



## 24Vjrod1.8T (Dec 24, 2009)

Gtiminar said:


> i spoke with Tim at PG Performance and he spoke with his parts manager and he said that the wing, side skirts and other mods always get glued on. He told me not to drill but there is no way that this R32 OEM will stay on my mk4 1.8t. On the back of my wing there are holes for screws wich look like they drill threw the top hatch and mount it. Im taking it in to a body shop to have pro- done. I will find out more and let you know.
> Im sure there are alotof ppl that have put on spoilers on the mk4 golfs but i have not found any post or additional info about the install.


 What makes you so sure that the "glue" will not work? Most likely the are using a panel bond. You can hang from that without the spoiler falling off.:thumbup:


----------



## gm1987 (Feb 18, 2009)

I have just bought the same spoiler from PG Performance for the same price, great deal. 
From looking online people have recommended Batalink-K1 from BMW. Looks similar to the black adhesive stuff used to glue windshields on. Comes in a kit with sandpaper and a special cleaner. The stuff is designed for holding spoilers and other body parts on to cars, looks to be very strong stuff.

Just installed it myself today following the instructions in the betalink kit, and so far 10 hours after gluing it on, it seems to be stuck on very strong.

Can be picked up at any BMW dealer for about $18.

Here's the part number.

Betalink-K1 (BMW part Number 82-69-9-408-866)


----------



## Gtiminar (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks for the info on the glue


----------



## Murphaayyy (Jul 5, 2007)

my spoiler just arrived. definitely oem vw. but it doesnt fit 100% it requires a little force pushed down on the sides to get the ends flush with the hatch. will the glue be able to hold it down? 

EDIT: Gtiminar why did they say the r32 spoiler will not fit a gti? isnt the hatch the same..?


----------



## clean95_vr (Jan 9, 2009)

Good info guys:thumbup: 
I've been looking for some answers on how to properly mount the spoiler 
Thanks:beer:


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

3m window weld. most auto part stores carry it as well as body shop suppliers. its urethane adhesive, same as factory applications


----------



## Gtiminar (Jan 6, 2009)

Today 08:42 AMMurphaayyy 
my spoiler just arrived. definitely oem vw. but it doesnt fit 100% it requires a little force pushed down on the sides to get the ends flush with the hatch. will the glue be able to hold it down? 

Same exact problem i had to ammurphaayyy. i dont thing that glue is going to hold it down because it requires some force to keep it flush with the car. 
I noticed there are screw holes in the wing and think that drilling threw the hatch will secure the wing down. 

Im have a feeling the R32 oe spoilers fit different on the golf 

I also installed some Depo Led tails a few years ago and one of the tails doessnt fit properly. 

My buddy has a R32 and the same Depo Led tails fit perfect on his R32


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

I have only installed tons of these kinds of parts but you don't have to listen to me if you don't want  

urethane adhesive, tape the part on snug or put a towel over the part and use something heavy to keep it snug while it cures overnight


----------



## Murphaayyy (Jul 5, 2007)

spitfire481 said:


> I have only installed tons of these kinds of parts but you don't have to listen to me if you don't want
> 
> urethane adhesive, tape the part on snug or put a towel over the part and use something heavy to keep it snug while it cures overnight


 hmm ok i will give that a try. do you know if the r32 spoiler is specific for the r32? do the r32 and gti have different hatches?


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

all mk4 gti/golf/r32 hatches and spoilers are interchangable


----------



## Gtiminar (Jan 6, 2009)

Pg performance emailed me pictures of the r wing on one of there golfs. Same exact fitme

```

```
nt, it doesnt sit flush and needs a index finger of force to sit flat on the car. They told me that is very normal and the adhesive mention above will work just fine for the install. I guess when ppl say glue it that mean a very strong 3m adheasive that will be strong enough to mount the wing. I will let you know it goes after i install the wing with the adheasive. Thank you all for your comments and usefull info


----------



## Gtiminar (Jan 6, 2009)

spitfire481 said:


> I have only installed tons of these kinds of parts but you don't have to listen to me if you don't want
> 
> urethane adhesive, tape the part on snug or put a towel over the part and use something heavy to keep it snug while it cures overnight


 Thank you for your help and confirmed what you said with pg performance


----------



## rybacs (Mar 10, 2010)

Good looking GTIminar. That was a awesome find. Everybody else pricess are bonkers. This would be the 2nd time I'm getting an OEM spoiler. 
My body shop guy use some heavy duty 3M glue and spread it on like Nutella. I'm gonna see him this weekend if you want the info ...


----------

